# Track is finally getting started



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey all, I sortta dropped off the face of the earth for awhile but I am still alive and kickin. Had to sell my camaro but picked up a new toy. 04 Saturn Ion Redline. Not quite on the same level, but the supercharged 4 keeps it fun.









My grand ideas of a track have been shortened to a 4x8 but thats ok for now.

Got the framework built. Used 1x3s with 1/2" ply and 1/2" homostat as the sound deadner. Just picked up the side peices will be installing that tomorrow.

Included a few pics of just the raw benchwork before the sound material, more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh yea forgot this is the layout we decided on.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

what cars do you plan to race on it ?


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

It will have to be mostly t-jets and Magna-tractions. I might be able to pull off the newer cars if I stick with a lower voltage ps. 12-14 volt range will probally be what I run everything at.

Anyway after racing with Brownie and a few of the other guys here I have discovered I cant drive the Life-likes to save my life, so a smaller T-Jet based track is more my speed anyway


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Jasen!

Glad to see your back!

I look forward to seeing the progress on your track!

Sorry to hear you had to sell your camaro though.

Been there done that many times over my life selling 1:1 toys.....

I keep telling myself I'll get another some day!

Who knows what the future holds....

Enjoy that new track!

Talk to ya!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Wayne, how have you been?

Yea the lay off I had was rougher then I expected but we kept our heads afloat. The camaro was let go since it was our 3rd car and I couldn't justify keeping it while cash was that tight. My daily driver Honda just took a dump on me about a month ago at 300,000 miles. I figured the next one would be a cross between responsible car and toy and so far that little Saturn dosen't dissapoint. Plus the looks on mustang drivers faces when the get spanked by a Saturn is priceless:thumbsup: We have gotten the "Is that thing really a Saturn?!?!?!" alot lol

As for the track I will be going to the slot car show out here on Sunday and hopefully I can pick up the last 9 or so peices of track I need. Once I get that its full steam ahead!

How is your track? You finally get it finished or is it still in progress?


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Jasen!

I was wondering what had happened to ya???

Glad to see your back!

I know what you were going through....

Tough times come tough measures to keep normal everyday life afloat.

I hope things are better for you now so you can get things back to normal!

I've been really busy at work and at home with my 2 kids.

I fit hobbies in where I can.....

There is a local club by me I was in contact with recently that I'm trying to hook up with and check out that are local that run ho on home tracks.

I hope to get together with them soon.

As for my track I got it built.

It is a Life Like 4 lane banked oval.

It has straights about 12 foot long.

It is a blast to drive on!

Especially t-jets in the banked curves.

I'm trying to start on the scenery like pit road, pit garages and such.

I have so many home projects going on I keep getting pulled away from the scenery aspect though.....

I look forward to seeing the progress you make as your track comes together!

I'm very happy to hear from you again!

Definitely keep in touch!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok the side retaining walls are up. I tried a 6" and didnt like the height so went up to 8" and I like it much better.

After dinner I need to start patching everything and get it ready to be primed. I did find the Homastat was just a smudge smaller then my 4x8 ply so I have some spots around the edges that I need to put some fill into.

Right now I will be useing 2 folding tables I have for the stand. Once we move I will add legs and storage under the track.

Here is some more photos of the progress


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Was wonderin wher you been.No more lifelikes at my house anymore.We are runnin the 2 t-jet classes a magnatraction class and srt with pony car bodies.Some of us have the wizzard non mag cars with willys bodies we are also going to race.I stopped posting race announcements because the crowd wes getting too big 15 racers is enough in my basement!


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Well its been awhile since I updated anything.

I came down with a case of the flu after the midwest show so I wasn't up for doing anything on the track till yesterday.

Nothing major on it yet. Got all the screw holes filled and the table is ready for sanding. Also started on the wiring some. getting most of the taps ran from the power supply spot to where the driver stations will be located.

If all goes well I should be primeing and painting on Mon, Tues. since I work all weekend.

Till next time....

Jasen


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Jasen!

Sounds like you are making good progress!

Bring the track by, I'll paint it for ya since it is my specialty!!!

My wife has me painting our daughters rooms so if you prefer robins egg blue,pastel purple or pastel pink I can hook ya up!! LOL!!!!

Keep up the good work my friend and keep us posted as it comes together!

Talk to ya!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Just a small update....track is getting the final coat of paint tonight. I am really happy how things are turning out.

Main point of this update was padding for the retaining walls. I used 1x6s for the retaining walls. I found 4' tall concrete expansion joint foam. It has a 1/2" removable tear strip and with it removed fits my walls perfectly. 

It looks to be pretty durable and is roughly 1/2" thick, so it should stand up to the abuse of cars slamming into it at mach 3. 

Might be worth looking into if anyone is still looking for something to put up.

Anyway, will have some more pics up soon.

Jasen


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Painted and retaining wall padding is up.

Now its on to the fun stuff...getting that track down.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Neat trick.


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

New pics, got the track set up, will start mounting soon.

Thought I had everything I needed but ended up short 2 6 1/8 curves and 1 9 1/8 curve.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Your track layout is great, now you just need...more light !


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

yea we could use some better lighting in the basement.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

In my slot room we use 3 neon bars (1.20 meters long, 36watt each ), it's cheap :thumbsup:


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok broke down and ordered the Trackmate system today. The warden isn't too thrilled about the $200 lap timer but she was nice enough to let me order it.....something about me doing more chores in trade....not sure what that ment :freak:

Somehow this started as a "Honey its not gonna cost too much"...now a grand later its almost done.

Wait till I start the scenery....shes gonna kill me......


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Nothing major. Started cutting off the locking tabs at the ends of the track and its going much quicker then I expected.

Also got my Trackmate system in. Everything is comeing together just have to find the time to finish it all.


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok 3/4 of the way through drilling the countersinks for the screwes....which is about the biggest pain in the arse think I could think of.

Also started soldering my power taps. They are not pretty but they work and so far I havent destroyed a peice of track yet. (of course I will now proceed to burn right through the next peice I do):freak:

Anyway, 3 more 15" straights to wire up and a handfull of track to finish drilling tonight. Tomorrow I will start mounting and get the trackmate wired up and finish the driver stations.

If all goes well Steven and I will be getting some laps in before he has to go to bed:thumbsup:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Phishead said:


> If all goes well Steven and I will be getting some laps in before he has to go to bed:thumbsup:


But, MOM, we just started racing for the first time. Just a few more minutes pleeeeassseee??? 

I used a drill press to counter sink mine. Cutting the locking tabs off was a real pain too.


----------

